# a new homepage about Paphiopedilum species



## UweM (May 13, 2022)

Among lovers of lady's slippers there are always lively discussions about which species a certain plant belongs to.

An assignment is only possible via the flower, the staminodium or sometimes also via the leaves.

Based on these criteria, I have accumulated a great many pictures over the last few years, which I have now published on a homepage about paphiopedilum.

Once a plant has been publicly described, that name is used.

www.world-of-paphiopedilum.de

Have fun while reading (sorry for my bad knowledge of english)!

Keep checking back on this HP - new pictures and posts will be added again and again over the next weeks and months


Who can own me pictures from Paph. ooi, Paph papilio-laoticus or Paph. ceramense can make available for my homepage - please send me a notice.

Who can provide me with their own pictures of Paphios at the natural location for this HP - please let me know.


----------



## Martin (May 13, 2022)

Hi Uwe,

nice to here from you! Your hompage looks great, thanks for sharing! 
You can have a look at my flickr, perhaps you can need any photos. Feel free to use them for your site.


----------



## UweM (May 13, 2022)

Martin said:


> Hi Uwe,
> 
> nice to here from you! Your hompage looks great, thanks for sharing!
> You can have a look at my flickr, perhaps you can need any photos. Feel free to use them for your site.



Hi Martin,

please send me a link for your flickr fotos - thanks


----------

